# need help on cleaning glue off tubular rims



## green_mnt_boy (Oct 10, 2006)

I have 3 sets of wheels that I am re-gluing and would like any tips / techniques on cleaning the old glue off the rims. I read the recent thread on removing glue from the braking surface, but think that the curve of the rim and the quantity of glue merits another discussion thread.

A puddy knife was used to remove all big glue chucks but there is still a substantial amount of contaminated glue on all of the rims.

Am I ready to use some type of solvent to remove the rest? 
If so, what is the best solvent for aluminum rims and one that will not damage carbon fiber rims? 
If not, what do I do next? 

I fear that there is no easy way around a lot of tedious work.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Try Goo Gone. Also, you can try acetone or MEK on the aluminum wheels; for carbon, start with isopropanol.


----------



## HarrieH (Sep 6, 2007)

You can scrape off the most (till toy canb see the rim) with a blunt, flat (-) screwdriver.
Leave the rest on the glue on the rim, that's a good bed for the new layer. So, don't remove all.
Also the glue rests in the spokeholes can be removed with a screwdriver.


----------



## green_mnt_boy (Oct 10, 2006)

*a link for other tubular stuff*

Thanks for the information. 

I'll try the goo gone first and am going to try the Xylol (or Xylene) for the carbon wheels based on a suggestion I got from this link below.

http://www.nimble.net/subpages/tubular_advice.html

The goal is to remove all glue and residue and try the Belgian glue/tape method of gluing tubulars. This includes 1 layer of glue, apply the tape on rim, add glue to the base tape of tire, then apply the tubular tire, line things up to the heart's content, then remove the wax paper.

Keep the information coming though.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

green_mnt_boy said:


> The goal is to remove all glue and residue and try the Belgian glue/tape method of gluing tubulars.


That method is great as long as you don't want to remove the tires.

But if you tear a tire, tweak a rim, or otherwise need to remove the tire from the rim, you will be in for a whole lotta work. Just removing the tire is work but not too bad. If you want to save the tire, your thumbs are going to have blisters from removing the tape residue. If you want to save the rim, your little foray with the putty knife will seem like child's play.

I'm sticking with glue only from here on out.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

Gripped said:


> That method is great as long as you don't want to remove the tires.
> 
> But if you tear a tire, tweak a rim, or otherwise need to remove the tire from the rim, you will be in for a whole lotta work. Just removing the tire is work but not too bad. If you want to save the tire, your thumbs are going to have blisters from removing the tape residue. If you want to save the rim, your little foray with the putty knife will seem like child's play.
> 
> I'm sticking with glue only from here on out.


I agree 100% with the above. I used to use Mastik & cyclocrossworld tape on a couple sets of wheels (just glue on the others) & it holds great. However, I just went to remove & reglue some tires off a taped/glued set & it was a workout!! I even had to put on some big ole leather work gloves to save my hands from getting blisters. I'm all glue this year.

I used Goof Off as well as mineral spirits to remove old glue. 

DP


----------



## green_mnt_boy (Oct 10, 2006)

*Rim cleaning update*

I went to a hardware store and got: Goo Gone, MEK, Xylene, gloves, a bag of cotton rags, and a nylon wire wheel brush that can be used on a hand drill. I've completed 5 out of 6 rims and can report the following:

1. Xylene worked wonders on the 2 different glues; yellow glue on 2 wheel sets and white glue on the other.

2. I got light headed despite my attempts to avoid it; I wore a surgeon's mask and had a large fan blowing on my face.

3. Make sure there are plenty of rags and a sealed garbage bag on hand; went though about 20 on these 5 wheels; it was nice to throw the used rags into a can and not huff the fumes afterwards.

4. This is hard work. I would pay good money to have someone else do it.


----------

